
Identifying John Doe: It might be easier than you think - billpg
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/dgr/identifying-john-doe-it-might-be-easier-you-think
======
Zak
I'm curious about the possible impact of author identification via text
analysis in this context. I've been working on a personal project that, in
initial testing has a fairly high degree of speed and accuracy when testing a
large number (~1000) of possible authors against a sample. The accuracy
probably won't ever be good enough to be admissible in court, but in many
situations it might not matter.

I'm wondering about the... ethics isn't quite the right word. I can't decide
if releasing such a thing in to the world would be good.

------
rm-rf
As one who occasionally ends up on the receiving end of these sort of
subpoenas, I'm not surprised that a slightly broader dragnet would lead to
much better information.

It'd be very interesting to know if there is some combination of cache/cookie
clearing, adblock, noscript etc. that effectively breaks the chain.

~~~
lurkinggrue
I would suggest also removing unique fonts from your system.

